# ( ).   ?
.      (,  )? , ,  .    http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=517979     .
 .

----------

> http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=517979     .


  "" ,     ,    **  -  .     ?

----------


## 30

!
  ()   .       .   ?

----------


## B@lex

.

----------

> .


 , *B@lex* .         ()  ( 1).    " ".

----------

> ()   .       .   ?


, ..         (  )   .

----------


## sema

**,     ,    ?

----------


## B@lex

> ()  ( 1).    " ".


,  
(. 1 122-)
   - ,            ,          ()    ,    ,  ,          .        ,      ,    .                  .
             , ..   .   . 
 ,      ..   .

----------

> ,     ,    ?


 ** ?!      . ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

. :        .,    ,    (.130 )  .     ()     ( -        ,      .),  .  ,       . ( )    /   .
 130.    

   30  2004*.*N*213-   1  130    ,     1  2005 .
.     

1.    ( , )   ,  ,     ,     ,   ,        ,    ,  , , ,   .
           ,   ,  .          .
2. ,    ,     ,   .       ,  ,   .

----------


## B@lex

*-*,      :  -  -   ,  ,  ?   ?  :Embarrassment: 
    - ?
 -        


> 


,  .

----------

> .,    ,    (.130 )  .     ()


*-*,    ,           ?      "" ?   , , .   :Smilie:

----------


## -

, !
  ,     ,    /      (,  ,     ),   (,   - ..    )    .           .

----------

*-* , ,  !  :Smilie: 


> .


   ...

----------

().  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
   ?

----------


## broken_chain

,              ?         ? ,  ?

----------


## B@lex

> ,              ?


       ,      ...

----------


## 72

> ,      ...


,    .


> ?


,     .      .

----------


## B@lex

> ,    .


)))


> ,


* 72*,  ,     ,  "" ... . .

----------


## 72

> )))* 72*,  ,     ,  "" ... . .


,      .    .    . 




> ? ,  ?


.

----------

!   ..

----------


## Hel'ga

, , ,   .  .     , ..  .    ,   ,          .   :         ?          ?  -  ?      .    -  .    -  ,     (   -  ).

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    -  ...    ..

----------

, .  ,   .       .      ().  ,   ,   ?

----------


## B@lex

> ,   ,   ?


     ?

----------


## efreytor

**, ... ......              ...



> .      ().


    ...   - ...


  ...  .... , ..   .

----------


## 72

> ...  .... , .


     ,     , ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 72

> ?


.

----------


## B@lex

* 72*,    ... 
      ?   :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

* 72*,    ?   ,    .  :Big Grin:         .. ?

----------


## 72

> ,    .         .


,          .   , ,          ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## 72

> * 72*,    ... 
> **    ?


?  ,      ...  .

----------


## B@lex

> -


   ?

----------

,      ?
    ?
      ?

----------


## Hel'ga

,    ,           :        ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Hel'ga

> ,      ?
>     ?
>       ?


.   -   - .  2006 .  10- .  ,,     ,     .   ,     .   ?

----------


## M@xim

> ,    ,           :        ?


       .

----------


## B@lex

> ?





> .


  :yes:

----------


## Hel'ga

> ?  ,      ...  .


    ?

----------


## M@xim

> ?


 ?            ,     .   ,                  .     ,     .  ,            ?   ,  ?

----------


## 72

> ?


 "".

----------


## Hel'ga

> ?            ,     .   ,                  .     ,     .  ,            ?   ,  ?


,      )))  .    -      ,  ,    .   ...    )  )

----------


## Hel'ga

> "".


      ?

----------


## B@lex

> ?


     ?))

----------

..:

        ,        ,     -   :Smilie:  

        .   ,      ,  ,           . 

  .

----------


## efreytor

....  (     )...


> .


    ..

----------


## sema

*efreytor*,   .. ..
"      " ()

----------


## 19621808

,       . .      !!!!!   !  ,     .

----------


## 19621808

2000.    ,      . ,         .

----------

.                ,     2004 .

----------


## 19621808

,     .

----------

???????

   ,  1997  .   ,                ..(     "  "=)) )          .         , ..    13 ,   ..,          .     .  2004  2005 ,     -   .  2001 .......      ????

----------


## 19621808

,           ,             ,

----------


## M@xim

**,          ?     , . ,      ,               :Wink:  
  .   . ,           .   ,                    .        ,   .        .
         .         ?

----------


## 19621808

,      ,    .

----------


## 19621808

,    ,    .       ,        .

----------


## 19621808

, (   ),        - "   ,   "                   .

----------

)


M@xim .  .

----------

,  ))), ...  ,    (  ),         ,    ,         - ,        , ...        (((,       ,  ,    ?????,          (..    ,   ), ..        !!!
          ???         -          ????
 !!!

----------


## 72

> 


   .


> , ..


  .     ?     .

----------

- , 
      ,      ,    .............
       ,     ,    ???

----------


## 19621808

" ",    .       "",          !    ,          ,       ,         !  ,   ,     ,      ,               .       , ,      ,   ,   ,     .. ,      ,       .  ,       ,                  ,   .
     ,       ,    ,        ,   ,   ....  ,  .....

----------


## mizeri

,       .       ( ,        ,    ),    ,          - .         (   , ..     ,    ).           ,  .              "",         (        ,..      ,         ..)             .   ,                   .
     ,              1 .,            , ..                      ,  ..  ,     10.. "",  ..  5 ..  ,         .      2 ,     5 ..   ,   01.12    (    ).                     .
    ,    -   " "      (       ,          ).
                ( )    .   ,             ,       (   ,    ),                ,      ,     .
 :Frown: ,                                    ?
   ,              .

----------

(  )    (, )  .

----------


## mizeri

> (  )    (, )  .


 :Smilie:

----------


## Armand

,  !
   !  ""       ,     ,  ...  ,        ,      - !   ?
 ,     (   )   ?        ,     ,  .
 !

----------


## 19621808

, "armand",      .    .      , !!!!!!!
       ""   ,            !        ,              .         5+,           ,       .           ,         .                ,      ,              ... ! . 
 ;      -  ,         ,     ,       .

----------


## 19621808

,      (    )    .

----------


## Armand

> ,      (    )    .



  ! :yes: 
    ()       ...

----------

!  ,         .  :    ( 10 )  ,       .   (  ),   . ,     . :
1)   ?
2)       (, , )           ?

----------


## 52

!
 ,        ( ).
       ,   .         .         .    .
 ,      .
 ?

----------


## 52

.

----------


## mizeri

> .


         ?

----------


## Nick-

, ,  .
,  40    " ",      .    264        ;      .        -   ,    -  .
     ,        .
     ,   .
               ,    ?

----------

.
  !   .            .    ,   .            ?     ?

----------


## _489

.  1999 .         -        ..   .    ,     .                        .               .            ,            .     .              .   !!!!!!!

----------

( ,  ,  ,    )        ?   :   ??? 
    "" ,         ,    ! 
 ???

----------


## B@lex

> 1999 .


    ?


> 


 ?

----------


## Nick-

> , ,  .
> , <...>,      . ...


-   ?

----------


## Botan

, ,  .
,  40    " ",      .    264        ;      .        -   ,    -  .
     ,        .
     ,   .
               ,    ?

!!! 40         ..?    " "      " "     . 40  ?

----------


## Botan

( ,  ,  ,    )        ?   :   ??? 
    "" ,         ,    ! 
 ???

          (     ).       "  " ,          . 
 "" -      ..             . 
      ""    "   "                  .,        /.
     :
-   ""        ,  .
-   /     .
-  ..........

----------


## Botan

> .  1999 .         -        ..   .    ,     .                        .               .            ,            .     .              .   !!!!!!!


      "" ?              .........

----------


## Botan

.      (,  )? , ,  .


   ..        . ........!!!! 
          ,       "" .......

----------


## Botan

> .
>   !   .            .    ,   .            ?     ?


    "" ,    ?    ?

----------


## velldol

, ,    ,        1996 , , 1,    -   ,    ()      ,       ,    ,       ,     , .. .   ,  .

----------


## Botan

> , ,    ,        1996 , , 1,    -   ,    ()      ,       ,    ,       ,     , .. .   ,  .


         ?      ?    ?           ? ?   -?        ?     ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,  ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## Botan

> ,  ,   ,   ,   ?


             ,    ,       .    (  )           .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

(  )           

  ,   ?
     ?
     ,   ,       :Wow:

----------


## Botan

> ,   ?
>      ?
>      ,   ,


    ?                .36  ,         .
         .46  
         ? :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,   -  2010,          :Frown:

----------


## Botan

> -  2010,


   2010 :Stick Out Tongue:                =  :yes:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,           ?

----------


## Botan

> ?


             !!!!!  :Wow:         ? 
      "  "      ()     :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,
 ,    5,  ,  , ,   ,   -    ,,  , 10

----------


## Botan

> ,    5,  ,  , ,   ,   -    ,,  , 10


 -!!!!      ?    ?
  -         .        ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

5  ,        , ,   ,   
  ?
     18       ?
  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,- , -   :Cool:

----------


## Botan

> ?


       .                 .                       .     ....  :Frown:     .      .......

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,   , 
      ?
  ?

----------


## Nick-

> , ,  .
> ,  40    " ",      .    264        ;      .        -   ,    -  .
>      ,        .
>      ,   .
>                ,    ?
> 
> !!! 40         ..?    " "      " "     . 40  ?


    40   - ,   .
,      ,    .     .  ,       ,        (,      -   ).
      40- ,   ,          ,  ..    ,       .
      , ..   .
,    ,   ,    ,       .
  ,   40- ?

----------

,   ,   ,        ,       .  ,   3    ,       ., ,   ,     ,    ???    !

----------


## Botan

> ?



 :yes:

----------


## Botan

> ,      ,    .


-       .     !   ""   /        ....             \   ,  ""       ,     ,  ......
              ...
                 ....
      (   :Stick Out Tongue: )            .... 

QUOTE=Nick-;53520726]
  ,   40- ?[/QUOTE]
-

----------


## Botan

> ,   ,   ,        ,       .  ,   3    ,       ., ,   ,     ,    ???    !


       , ..    ,  -         .
      ..
   :
-         ?
-      3  ,        .51  .   ?
-     -  , ,      ,      ?
-          ..               ..
-                ( )-     :Wink:

----------


## Nick-

> <...>         \   ,  ""       ,     ,  ......


            " ".
         .      ,   "        / ".
,         .      - ?



> <...>                 ....


  ,             ?



> <...>      (  )            ....


  , ?

----------


## Botan

> " ".
>          .      ,   "        / ".
> ,         .      - ?


  ""      " "         ?




> ,             ?


        ,  ,          ......




> , ?


  :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:              ....

----------


## Nick-

> ""      " "         ?


, .

-  ,     .
             -     .

----------

,            .   ,   ,                    ,                   ,          .    .     ,         (    ).      -       , .. 29 - -      2003             ,   ,       (  ,   -     ),      610 621              ,         ,  .       (.42  ),    .      -         -      -    264                       -   -   . .

----------


## Nick-

> <...>             <...>


        2005,       2006.    ,      ,   ..       .
 ,           .



> <...>    -    264                       -   -   . .


      .  264         (..   ).         "".

             . , ,   .

----------

-    -      29   2003    -         -    - ,       .      -137 ,     -      ,     .    -      - 137 ,             122 - . ..              ! .      -   !

----------

.
       ,        -  !,     ,   ,       -        -  -           - -        (    -  ,           ,    221     ).  ,    ,    (           )   .                      .,         .  - ,     -               ,     ,   ,                   , (        10/22  2010 ),          -        (        )   .27         -     264 ,       -    .

----------

.  -   ,     .                  ( )    .     ,  ?       (   ).      ?    ,   ?

----------

- ?

----------

.            ,           , ,   86 ,  ,    ,  -  ..      ,   .        ,   ,  ?      ?   ,    ,       ? ,  ,      ,   ,     ?
  ,      ,  ,      ,      (  ),   ,     ,     (      ).       ,      ,     ,     ?.

----------


## Armand

*19621808*, 
  !
     . 1)          25-   ?
2)            ???

----------


## Armand

!
     ,            -                ?!    , - ,     ,       ??!!    ,        ,                 (  ),    ! 






> , "armand",      .    .      , !!!!!!!
>        ""   ,            !        ,              .         5+,           ,       .           ,         .                ,      ,              ... ! . 
>  ;      -  ,         ,     ,       .

----------


## galinachanchyy

*19621808*,  ,     20 ..,    30 ..,    ,         ,          ,  ,   .     ?

----------


## 72

?     ,    .

----------


## galinachanchyy

,          ,  -       ?

----------


## 72

.

----------

,   !
         ( )?     .       .        ( 2005).       ,    ,   ,  , ,    .     ,           .    ,     .    ,  .    , ,    ?.  .

----------


## 72

, . 222,  .       .

----------


## 3

???

----------


## 3

*19621808*,    ????

----------

**,     - ,     .      .     ,       () . ,          .       .      ?  ,   ???????      ?

----------


## 74

,     -   .    - 2003, . ,     2004,     2014 .    ,   -             .          ?      -    2003 .   .    .

----------

,      ()       (  ,)?  ,     .  ,      .

----------


## gishi

,  !
:          ?

   ,  " ".     , ..     ,     . 
     .

----------

